# Tranny - Lucas Fix?



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey,
My '93 Sentra GXE with the 1.6L 4-banger is due for a transmission service. I have 185K kms on the clock. I bought the car 2 1/2 years ago and immediately there was a hard shift from 1st to 2nd. It clunks, more-so when it's cold. Some days I can hardly feel it, other days are just terrible. I've had the tranny taken out, only to be told I have to replace it (some $2K!). So I've left it and I've done 40K kms on it since then. Now it's starting to bother me. I've been told that the Lucas Transmission Fix is a good way to just temporarily "fix" the problem. I've also been told that I can add it straight to the fluid, a bit over-filling is not an issue. Others have said it is, I should add-it at change. Thing is, I don't want to add it at the change only to find out it doesn't do anything. Can I add-it b4 the service to see if it works? Would over-filling by that much cause any major problems? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Don't know if overfilling would cause problems, but it would be fairly simple to just remove the plug in the transmission pan, and quickly replace it after some fluid has drained. Could also just drain the fluid completely and replace with Dex lll and the Lucas additive. You can use any Dex lll that meets those specs. I have used a cheap Coastal brand before, and it worked fine. I saw some Citgo Dex lll for $1.00 at the Dollar Tree. May use that next time. If the fluid has not been changed for a while I would probably just change the fluid adding the additive instead of some the trans fluid. What did they say was wrong with your transmission?


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

All I was told was that it needed to be rebuilt. This was at a Mister Transmission shop. They apparently took it all apart. But it really hasn't gotten any worse over the past two years and the fluid doesn't smell much burnt. It just clunks quite harshly at times.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There are some adjustments you can try:









______________________________________________________
GEARSHIFT LINKAGE
NOTE: Move shift lever through all gear positions. If each detent
cannot be felt and shift lever pointer does not align with
each position indicator, adjust gearshift linkage.
1) Move shift lever to Park. Loosen lock nut holding shift
cable to transaxle shift shaft lever. Transaxle end of shift cable is
slotted to allow for adjustment.
2) Ensure transaxle is fully engaged in Park. Tighten shift
cable lock nut. Ensure shift lever moves smoothly and without sliding
noise. If necessary, apply grease to contacting areas of shift shaft
lever and shift cable.

Lew


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Curtis Sentra said:


> All I was told was that it needed to be rebuilt. This was at a Mister Transmission shop. They apparently took it all apart. But it really hasn't gotten any worse over the past two years and the fluid doesn't smell much burnt. It just clunks quite harshly at times.


I am not familiar with Mister Transmission, but have had bad experience with the chain transmission shops, especically Cottman and AAMCO. Both places found lots of expensive things to be done. On my Sentra, AAMCO said the transmission needed to be resealed for $400. I said no thanks. That was 7 years ago. I have had no problem. I will only go to an independent transmission shop in the future that has a good reputation. It would help if you would know the specific problem Mister Transmission found. Good luck!


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Stay away from Aamco. I used Lucas additive in my old 93 Escort. It did help it last another 6 months, but then it died like it wanted to all along.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey my car has been doing the same thing. I have a friend who does trannys and he said it a broken spring in the valve body. I am going to have him hook me up and I'll post the results. He also said it's not that big of a deal and it is a well known problem w/ the 93/94 sentra auto trannies. To me I find it a problem in stop and go traffic, because just as I get going I might have to take my foot off of the go pedal about the time the tranny shifts into second........>clunk< AANNNDDD heavy foot driving from a stop seems to tear the CV boots too.

PeaNutB13


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There are some adjustments you can try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good reply I am going to check this AM


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

This problem seems very much like what I had. Including PnutB13's post.. Please see http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73175 .. if it makes any sense and have any input. changing the governer gear has helped my shifting.. 

I doubt the additive will help much. It seems to be my problem right now :\


----------

